

Ask HN: Whats your top color? - S_A_P

I'm acb9ad, whats yours?
======
bartonfink
ADBECF - something of a slate blue.

------
MaysonL
e0e0d8: a darker version of the background color...

------
engtech
this should be "Ask HN"

~~~
S_A_P
fixed, although technically I was asking and showing :)

